# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  Help - Trying to render - painted brick - some advise would be great?

## mummy842007

Hi guys, 
Ok ill set the scene - We have a double brick house, that is painted this horrible cream colour.... So far i have found out that - its not great to render yourself, secondly over painted brick is even harder, but i don't believe in the word  "cant" - so i have learnt this so far = Rockcote - has a product call Keycote - this is what pro's apparently use and then apply Rockcote Q Render and then Rockcote Ammour or there abouts - apparently because our paint work is in good condition this should do it - but im still nervousNext i learnt of this product called Superwall - Roll-on Render - looks easy - but has completely disapeared of the face of the earth, anyway i have emailed the company that i think use to sell it - but you used to be able to get it from bunnings about 28 a bag i think - that would have been goodNext option is the VERY EXPENSIVE Dulux paint textures - i have read that this can need 3 or more coats and at 150+ a tin im not really thinking that is an option because just he front of the house is about 47m squared.... 
Any way long story short, i need help with this im not sure which way is the safest considering i have never done it before - but im not hopeless thus far have installed a prebuilt kitchen - prebuilt for someone elses house, done my own plumbing, built a rock retaining wall (looks great) and layed rectified white 600x600 tiles through out my whole house - which is not even i might add.... so im really just hoping i can get some feed back on what other people have done, and what they found to be the best way  :Smilie:  Thanks in advance to all who comment - good bad or ugly!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Bloss

If your are after real rendered finish then the paint really has to go IMO - attempts to lay cement/polymer render over a painted surface will fail, either will not adhere well in the first place or will fail not long after rather than lasting for many many years as it should. But very good textured finishes can give an equivalent look so long as the painted base is solid and in good condition. There are many products not just Dulux - and you will get better value by buying in larger quantities - so carefully work out the area to be covered, allow 5-10% wastage and buy at one go - be sure to shop around as it is very competitive. So Uni-Trowel Décor Applied Finish | Texture is one, Dulux as you know http://www.dulux.com.au/specifier/pr...l?product=9999,  Quickwall Texture Coating Systems, Cement Rendered Finishes, Exterior Wall Cladding, Waterproofing - Quickwall, Berger Berger Paints, Textures colors, Texture Finish Astec http://www.astecpaints.com.au/produc...t/3/cat_doc/46  and others.

----------


## mummy842007

Thanks for your reply -  very helpful - So what is in these products that make them able to stick to the painted brick? - Are they just like paint? - Sorry im confused i really only thought there was render, acrylic render, textured paint - So what is this stuff?  :Confused:

----------


## mummy842007

Ok so i have gotten a quote for the Quickwall products
This is the steps they suggest -   Seal the Surface with Primer - Quickwall polymer -24litres -  $235.28apply skim coat - High Build Skim Coat - 15 bags - $171.82apply finish coat - Quicksand - 10 bags - $143.63paint with aquaseal membrane paint x 2 aplications - 40 litres - $28.27  
This all comes to 1043.00 that includes delivery to the closest depot in Toowoomba. 
What are peoples thoughts?? Is there a company that has a better product or a cheaper product just as good or does this sound good?

----------


## cas

Not sure if you would want to try this. But a guy we built a carport for with brick piers, made his own dulux type finish. He said the dulux stuff is just paint with sand mixed in. So he bought a tin of paint and a load of river sand and mixed his own to save some dollars. The end result was quite good, looked the same as the rest of his original house finish. I went back to the job around 6 months later and it still looked as good as new.

----------


## mummy842007

Hmmm thanks Cas, i would be worried about the longevity of it, if im going to spend the money i want to make sure that i have the best chance that it will stay on there so that we can sell it in ten years and still have it look good. Does anyone have any experience using Quick Wall or anything similar?

----------

